# علاج للصلع الوراثي والغير وراثي ولجميع مشاكل الشعر واقبل التحدي



## مهاجره باحساس (6 يناير 2012)

:biggrin::biggrin:





هل تعاني من الصلع؟؟؟؟هل تعاني من الشعر الخفيف والفراغات بالشعر؟؟
هل يتساقط الشعر بشكل غير طبيعي؟؟؟؟

النمو بطي؟؟؟الشعر باهت ؟؟؟





؟؟





جربت كل شي ولا نفع معك؟؟؟؟مالقيت حل لمشكلتك؟؟؟






باذن الله الحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل عندي انا بعد الله تعالى

واقبل التحدي؟؟؟


هو عباره عن كورس كامل ؟؟؟؟
مكون من ؟؟؟....
زيت.انبولات.عشبه.شامبو.كريم
ها الكورس نتايجه ممتازه جدا والفرق يوضح في فتره بسيطه

للي باقي عندهم مسامات بالراس


والناس اللي معاد في بصيلات ؟؟يلزمهم مع الكورس الروله

زي اللي بها الصوره فايدتها تفتح المسامات وتحفز الكولاجين






او لمشط الصلع اللي يعمل على احياء البصيلات عن طريق الليزر النتاج منه














راح انزل تجار قريب باذن الله ناجحة بالصور
المنتج مجرب ونتايجه رائعه جدااااا​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (6 يناير 2012)

*رد: علاج للصلع الوراثي والغير وراثي ولجميع مشاكل الشعر واقبل التحدي*

حلوووووووو
وحنا بنتابع الاعلان


----------



## مهاجره باحساس (11 يناير 2012)

*رد: علاج للصلع الوراثي والغير وراثي ولجميع مشاكل الشعر واقبل التحدي*

رابط لبعض التجارب
تجارب حقيقيه لزيت الصلع وارى من تعاملومع مهــــــااجره


----------

